# Dr. Gerald Bilkes Accepts Call to Professor of Theology at PRTS



## JOwen (Jul 31, 2009)

Dear PB,

We are happy to an announce that Dr. G.M. Bilkes (Ph.D Princeton), who is Instructor at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, has found his way clear to accept the call to Professor of Theology according to our Church Order in the Free Reformed Churches. His ordination will be September 4th, 2009 at Grand Rapids Free Reformed Church. All and sundry are invited to attend. 


Rejoice with us!


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 31, 2009)

Jerrold,

Isn't he already prof of OT/NT?


----------



## JOwen (Jul 31, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> Jerrold,
> 
> Isn't he already prof of OT/NT?




Danny,

The professorship he is about to receive is ecclesiastical in nature with ordination in the FRCNA (to this point he is a Ruling Elder- GR). The position he holds at PRTS as OT/NT prof is related but seperate (being more academic than ecclesiastical). With his ordination to Professor of Theology he will be a fully licences minister in the FRC, able for a call, but with the understanding that he has been called by the federation to teach. We use the name professor differently in modern acadamia than our forfathers did. Historically, professorship carried with it ordination to the word and sacraments (See back page page 149 of the Blue Psalter).
So is he already a professor? As far as PRTS goes, yes. Lord willing, in a few months, he will be ordained such for the FRCNA and be given all the rights and responsibilities of a minister.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah. Last time I was out I spoke with him about ordination so it's wonderful to hear that the internal/external call have coalesced!


----------

